# Fern identification please.



## Sarpijk (24 Jul 2017)

Hi, the other day I bought a little fern. There is a label on the pot reading just "FERN". I wish to know the name of it.






Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jul 2017)

Hi all, 
Looks like _<"Pellaea rotundifolia">.
_
It has never lasted long with me, possibly because I've watered it with hard water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (24 Jul 2017)

Hi Darrel I looked it up on Google and it doesn't look exactly like mine but I guess I might have some type of cultivar. Is this a good candidate to be placed with it's roots in a fish tank the same way maiden hair fern is used?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (25 Jul 2017)

Cyrtomium


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jul 2017)

Hi all,





Sarpijk said:


> it doesn't look exactly like mine


Better monitor, and you are right, it isn't _Pellaea._


zozo said:


> Cyrtomium


I thought of _Cyrtomium_, because both _C. fortunei_ and _C. falconeri_ have pointy ends to the leaves, and _Pellaea_ doesn't. 

Having said that I don't think it is a _Cyrtomium. _If it was, _C. fortunei_ has hairy stipes, so that makes it a more likely ID.





Sarpijk said:


> Is this a good candidate to be placed with it's roots in a fish tank the same way maiden hair fern is used?


I'd give it a go and see what happens.

The evergreen leaves and hairy stems make me think that it is a fern that survives dry conditions. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (25 Jul 2017)

dw1305 said:


> I thought of _Cyrtomium_, because both _C. fortunei_ and _C. falconeri_ have pointy ends to the leaves


I've had a Cyrtonium maybe 15 years ago, forgot which one it was i think the falcatum, because this is the most common one around in the garden centres, but that's just a guess.And it was a quite big and robust plant already when i bought it. It stood in a 20 litre pot.. The first picture kinda reminded me of that Cyrtomium, the thick glossy pointed leaf. Mine indeed didn't have those hairy stipes, but i think to remember this from young growth from it's rhizome.. And the one in the picture if it is a Cyrtomium it seems a pretty small and still very young plant.

I know Microgramma and Pyrrosia both small creeping/climbing tree fern sp. can have hairy stypes and glossy pointed leaves. But these are very uncommon in the trade, once in a while you find on of them in Terrarium shops.  I only know them theoreticaly and are on still on my whish list. 

There are not so many ferns able to survive with a constant submersed rhizome.. I've lost the bookmark, but there is a list t find with plants (ferns) able to grow on Hydroculture. And than the plant has only partialy submersed root tips.. I do not remember Cyrtomium among it, most are Microsorum sp. or Asplenium sp. And most ferns even do not like repotting, i've killed quite a few with only changing substrate. They don't seem to like it get a shock and if you are lucky slowly come back. Above an aquarium i guess your best chances are with a little HOB filter and put the fern with it's rhizome emersed on top of the moist sponge if it doesn't mind wet roots it eventualy will grow into it.


----------

